# Gabe Rygaard killed in wreck



## Gixxerjoe04 (Sep 16, 2016)

http://www.peninsuladailynews.com/news/u-s-highway-101-blocked-for-multi-vehicle-wreck/

PORT ANGELES — Gabe Rygaard, a reality TV star and former Clallam County commissioner candidate, was killed in a 9:22 a.m. wreck involving three vehicles on U.S. Highway 101 a quarter-mile east of Laird Road, west of Port Angeles.

Rygaard’s father, Craig, confirmed this afternoon that his son, a Port Angeles native and a 1989 Port Angeles High School graduate, died in the crash.

Clallam Fire District No. 2 Assistant Chief Dan Huff reported that the driver of a Ford Bronco died at Olympic Medical Center as a result of injuries from the wreck.

Huff reported that a total of seven people in three vehicles were injured in the wreck.

All the others sustained only minor injuries, were treated at the scene and were released.

Details were unavailable this afternoon.

Eleven personnel responded from District 2 along with an engine, two ambulances and a command vehicle, said Huff.

Lanes of Highway 101 were closed at 11:30 a.m. and traffic was detoured near Laird Road, pending the completion of an investigation by the Washington State Patrol.

Rygaard, 44, when he announced earlier this year his intention to run as a Republican for the District 2 county commissioner being vacated by Mike Chapman, was featured on History Channel’s recently canceled reality TV series “Ax Men.” He did not advance from the Aug. 2 primary to the general election.

His family-owned Rygaard Logging Inc. was featured on the show.

Rygaard was owner-operator of of Rygaard Logging Inc. and owner of Ryfield Properties Inc. in Port Angeles and Penny Creek Quarry in Quilcene


----------



## Marshy (Sep 16, 2016)

Terrible to hear that. RIP


----------



## Xabbu (Sep 16, 2016)

My kids and his kids go to school together and his house is probably less than a 1000 yards away.

Its a bad day for the community.


----------



## 2dogs (Sep 16, 2016)

Very sad. RIP Gabe.


----------



## WVwoodsman (Sep 17, 2016)

RIP Gabe! Prayers for the Rygaard family!


----------



## pafire (Sep 17, 2016)

Prayers for the Rygaard family!


----------



## bryanr2 (Sep 17, 2016)

RIP Gabe.


----------



## JeffHK454 (Sep 18, 2016)

Putting aside the the silly show drama Gabe seemed like a hard working family man...I don't do prayers but I feel for the family.


----------



## bigcat (Sep 18, 2016)

Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 18, 2016)

Darned shame he had to go before the Academy passed out the awards.


----------



## gary courtney (Sep 18, 2016)

RIP


----------



## Marshy (Sep 19, 2016)

fubar2 said:


> Darned shame he had to go before the Academy passed out the awards.


Way to show your true colors.


----------



## fubar2 (Sep 19, 2016)

Marshy said:


> Way to show your true colors.


Tell you what. When I see you at the funeral I'll apologize.


----------



## Marshy (Sep 19, 2016)

fubar2 said:


> Tell you what. When I see you at the funeral I'll apologize.


----------



## Dale (Sep 21, 2016)

> Darned shame he had to go before the Academy passed out the awards.



WOW ! That should 'bout sum it up. The man died in a tragic accident. HE had kids, a wife, a mother/father, etc... and that's what you come up with ? Nice.


----------



## SliverPicker (Sep 23, 2016)

The account of the wreck posted above was edited from the version that was published immediately after it occurred.


----------

